# TTRS Vs. RS5



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

So, I got a question. I got a TTRS on hold till I get back to the states. My sales person just told me that they have a RS5. I have both cars quoted at very highly discounted rates. Which, if you have the chance to get a great deal for either brand new car, would you choose? Thanks for the help!


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I'll cross post this for you. You'll get your best answer from a guy that has owned both...Ceepers on QW.


----------



## jaybyme (Aug 29, 2012)

If the new RS5 comes out with the twin turbo V6,it would be very interesting,as it is with the V8,the running costs are too high compared to the TT RS,without any performance gains. 
Plus, with the TT RS you have the choice of tuning,making it even more attractive.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

tilmonr said:


> So, I got a question. I got a TTRS on hold till I get back to the states. My sales person just told me that they have a RS5. I have both cars quoted at very highly discounted rates. Which, if you have the chance to get a great deal for either brand new car, would you choose? Thanks for the help!


 no enough information from you. first tell us why you ordered a ttrs and why would you consider the RS5. they are totally different vehicles. the answer depends on what you value in a vehicle. might as well ask same question between an S4 and S8.


----------



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

*Have not driven the RS5 but loved driving the TTRS, but TTRS is best bang for the buck*

TTRS has better gas mileage, comes with mag ride so you can adjust suspension handling as needed, is slightly faster 0-60 (4.1s vs. 4.3s for RS5) and base price is "only" $58K. 

RS5 is barely faster on a track according to Car & Driver lap time of 3:04.3 vs TTRS 3.04.8 and a base price of $70K. 

Two best reasons for choosing an RS5 - If you want useable rear seats for traveling any distance with anyone other than kids or midgets in the back, and/or if you want a convertible.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

canuckttrs said:


> no enough information from you. first tell us why you ordered a ttrs and why would you consider the RS5. they are totally different vehicles. the answer depends on what you value in a vehicle. might as well ask same question between an S4 and S8.


 I think this is a great question. cFun to talk about! I also agree that to make this discussion valuable for the OP, we need to know quite a bit more about his needs and preferences. 

Having purchased just a few weeks ago and initially thinking I was going to get an S5 (didn't know at the time that RS5's existed), I considered it a tough decision. Ultimately, I knew that if I could get a 7 year old and a 3 year old in the car, then the functional problem would be workable. Kids fit! So I went with the uncompromising choice. 

At first I was very iffy on this choice. I even commented to my sales guy that I may be back in a few weeks or months to trade for an S5. Once I learned about the RS5, I told my wife that I would have picked it, had the dealership had it when I purchased. I said this to her jokingly because she really wanted me to get the S5. 

Now that I have had the TTRS for almost 4 weeks, I am very pleased with my choice. The negatives like munchkin sized back seats and not the most up-to-date tech in the cabin are very minor. 

The kids have no issue crawling into the back. My three year old climbs in and then I buckle her from the drivers seat, instead of contorting myself standing next the the passenger side. A rear facing infant would not work and a kid that cannot climb in by himself/herself would be a major pain. Thankfully I am past those stages with my kids. 

I have commented before that the tech package is much better than I expected. It does work very well. I solved the issue with limited Bluetooth connectivity by purchasing a $100 aftermarket product (see thread with the word iPhone in the title). 

From my perspective the handling is fantastic on the TTRS. I love the mag ride. Gas milage is stellar. The ride is much better than I expected. I have ZERO issues with the ride quality on normal mode. Drove 2400 miles in 4 days and was very comfortable. 

I love the ascetics of the TTRS. Man it is a head turner, especially mine. The S5 and RS5 are quite attractive too, but in a much more understated way. I would say an RS5 is perfect for someone who wants a BMW M3+. + styling, + performance, + quality, +uniqueness, + price, + interior. I think this really is one of the best ways to make a choice. If you have thought an M3 or even a 335i is desirable and you can afford more, then the RS5 is right up your alley. 

One last thought. If you have a wife who is not real excited about you getting a small little sports car, don't expect her to ride in it very often. So far my wife has only been in my car twice. Both times it was because I strongly encouraged that we take the TTRS instead of the MDX, since it was just the two of us going somewhere. Depending on your perspective this situation can have its advantages. I really feel like this car is MINE. Not the families! Not the wives! Not the kids! Mine! I share everything else with my wife and monsters. It is a wonderful thing to have one thing that is truly mine!


----------



## mageus (Sep 1, 2004)

Williamttrs said:


> The kids have no issue crawling into the back...


 My son was 3 when I bought mine. Perfect age. Also, the kids always want to take the 'racecar.' 



Williamttrs said:


> Gas milage is stellar.


 I get 8mpg . . . _on the track_. I suspect many on this board would get that daily driving an RS5. No car with this performance gets this kind of mileage. 



Williamttrs said:


> I love the *ascetics *of the TTRS.


 I don't know about you, but my TTRS gets out and about. 



Williamttrs said:


> One last thought. If you have a wife who is not real excited about you getting a small little sports car, don't expect her to ride in it very often.


 The Boss begrudgingly accepted riding around in the TTRS, if only to save gas and reduce miles on the leased van. Of course, now we have the GTI, so the RS is truly all mine! 


For the looks, performance, gas mileage, utility, and value there is no other 2+2 even close. I tracked my A5. The B8 chassis is just too big and heavy, even in RS5 form, to be competitive on the track. If you need a GT, then great. But, off of the Autobahn, on what public road can you go faster in an RS5 than an S5?


----------



## Quisp (Mar 18, 2012)

I was also looking at an S5 when i decided on the TT RS. Had I been able to afford an RS5 I would probably have gone with that.
The TT RS is a beautiful looking car, turns heads and gets complimnets everywhere(people pull up next to us and honk just to say it is a hot looking car). It has fantastic handling and even though it is small it is not cramped inside(as a 6'1" tall driver, the back seats are....nice to look at but I wouldnt want to use them). As a daily driver it is not too harsh a ride even in sport mode and has the power when you want to have fun. I do not track the car and probably wont. Some people say that to truly appreciate the TT RS you have to track it but I still enjoy the car( although it is much more enjoyable with a tune.)
I have never driven an rs5 but did drive an s5. A very different experience. Less road feel or communication. Like you were above the road instead of on it. The acceleration was not nearly as quick(but the rs5 has more power). I think the RS5 is great looking car(love front end and want the headslights for my car). It has a very muscular look and my wife said say it is almost like a 335 on steroids. It is not as unique as the TT RS but still a very good looking car and a tough decision. If you can take them out for a drive that will probably make it an easier decision because i suspect thaty they are two very different driving experiences in almost every way. Handliong, acceleration, and ride. I cant see them being very similar in any of those aspects because of the differences in engines, suspension and car design. 
If you cant drive them then it would come down to how you like to drive and how plush you like the ride.
For me, I love the TT RS but I think I would be on the fence since i have not driven an rs 5(but if it was offered in a twin trubo 6 I would be leaning to the rs5)


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

TTRS. parked my ttrs next to an RS5 and compared. I prefer the size and look of the ttrs. The RS5 looked very big in comparison. I doubt you care too much about rear seats but the S5/RS5 rear headroom is not very good. I'm 5'11" and my head easily hit the roof while seated in the back. Haven't driven the RS5 but it must be a completely different experience. Much preferred the performance of the ttrs to the c63 and m3 on numerous test drives so i cant imagine the rs5 being better.


----------



## Koa1 (Feb 21, 2012)

CeepeRS hasn't responded yet; he owned both the ttrs and rs5. In case he's out of town and you need to decide quickly, I found this recent post from him over on Quattroworld: 

"I'd prob take a TTRS over the RS5. I loved that car. I like the RS5, but its not quite 
Posted by: CeepeRS (990) on 2013-03-24 21:08:36 
In Reply to: Knowing what you know now, in hindsight, would you pick RS5 or TT RS if starting over? posted by Craig3Q on 2013-03-24 18:51:58 

Share | Report 
As special as the 2.5T, imo. However, it wasn't meant to be for the TTRS. I really tried. 

People certainly wanna race more in the RS5, it's kinda funny. Literally every time I'm in the car someone tries to race. It seems to get more attention, which I don't love. 

2013 RS5 / 2012 Q5 / 2002 A4"


----------



## croman44 (Jan 9, 2013)

From someone that semi owns one of each (I have a TTRS and my gf has a RS5) I can tell you that I prefer the TTRS. That being said, she hates the TTRS and loves her RS5. 

She just does not like the look of the TTRS, it has nothing to do with the drive or performance. 

As for the difference, it all comes down to if you want a sports car or do you want a larger sportish luxury car that can get up and go when you want it to. 

When you drive the TTRS you feel like you are in a high performance sports car and it constantly reminds you of that. The RS5 is a more comfortable luxury car that has a really big engine. 

Something else to consider.. One of the reasons I bought the TTRS is because I was coming from a B7 DTM S4 that has a NA V8 engine and I hated the fact that there was not much modability in that car for performance. The TTRS is wide open when it comes to performance while the RS5 has the same issues that the S4 had.


----------



## Black BeauTTy (Jun 11, 2011)

I am posting this from QW member Ceepers who has had both... 

Both TTRS and RS5 are amazing cars. Different cars no doubt, but both great. Can't see someone being unhappy with either. 
If you're into modding, it's obvious that the TTRS is the car you want. However, even in stock form, I am a fan of the car and always will be. It is special car in so many ways. 

Initially driving the RS5 was a slight disappointment when comparing to the TTRS, simply because of the weight and size difference and the slight lack of low end torque. For the first couple months of owning the RS5 I had mentioned probably picking a TTRS over the RS5. 
After driving the car more on the highway, I can safely say I have never driven a car that feels this buttoned down, and revs and pulls this hard on the top end. It makes for quite a highway car. I am also a huge fan of the DSG in this application, which is something i never thought i would feel. It is pretty damn aggressive and well dialed in. So much so I do not long for a manual on this particular car at all. 
The top end speed, from about 60 up is unreal. I've had some good runs and have been amazed at what it will do. On paper the engine looks wrong, yes. But when you drive this motor hard it makes sense to a level that is humorous in the face of so much chatter about it. It is not the same 4.2 from previous models. Comparing the speed of the two cars, they are close. TTRS feels more elastic and is quicker off the line. I think comparing stock cars, an RS5 clears 100 slightly faster, but it's slower from 0-60. I can't exactly recall how the flashed TTRS compares, but it is slightly faster through the whole spectrum iirc. A stage II TTRS is in another league. 

I think the ride is more forgiving on the RS5 with 20's than on the TTRS with 19's somehow. At the same time it feels as aggressive, which is kind of puzzling to me. 

I say the choice comes down to your gut. I can answer any specifics about how steering compares, or brakes, etc. But i think you need to go with what you think you're after. Both are coupes, but both are really different. If you want a larger GT car, the RS5 is pretty great. If you want a smaller lighter turbo sports car, I think there are few finer than the TTRS. It's a great choice to have.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I am posting this from QW member Ceepers who has had both...
> 
> Both TTRS and RS5 are amazing cars. Different cars no doubt, but both great. Can't see someone being unhappy with either.
> If you're into modding, it's obvious that the TTRS is the car you want. However, even in stock form, I am a fan of the car and always will be. It is special car in so many ways.
> ...


 Thanks for finding that. Makes a lot of sense.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> no enough information from you. first tell us why you ordered a ttrs and why would you consider the RS5. they are totally different vehicles. the answer depends on what you value in a vehicle. might as well ask same question between an S4 and S8.


 I ordered because I'm in the market for a brand new car. I want something sporty, that I would not have to do a lot of mods to (I've Got my G35 to do that..), and that's two door. I was looking at both (also including the BMW 1M) online but the TTRS at the time was the only thing that was out. The RS5 came in late last year and the sales lady didn't know if they would get it. So I put down a deposit on the TTRS about a year ago (I'm military overseas...). flash forward to about 2-3 days ago and the sales person told me that they had more RS5's.


----------



## Williamttrs (Mar 29, 2013)

tilmonr said:


> I ordered because I'm in the market for a brand new car. I want something sporty, that I would not have to do a lot of mods to (I've Got my G35 to do that..), and that's two door. I was looking at both (also including the BMW 1M) online but the TTRS at the time was the only thing that was out. The RS5 came in late last year and the sales lady didn't know if they would get it. So I put down a deposit on the TTRS about a year ago (I'm military overseas...). flash forward to about 2-3 days ago and the sales person told me that they had more RS5's.


 Having owned a modded G35 (supercharged), I can tell you that if I had both a G35 and TTRS at the same time, I would quickly lose interest in the G35. I loved my G, but these cars are not in the same class. Unless you just want to dump obscene amounts of money into the G, you are not going to get enough of your performance numbers up to compete with your slightly modded TTRS. My G had 393 RWHP and it was no where near as fast or agile as my TTRS. 

I guess what I am saying is if you are happy with the fun sports car you already have, then it seems pointless to get another. Get a different animal and enjoy both!


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Williamttrs said:


> Having owned a modded G35 (supercharged), I can tell you that if I had both a G35 and TTRS at the same time, I would quickly lose interest in the G35. I loved my G, but these cars are not in the same class. Unless you just want to dump obscene amounts of money into the G, you are not going to get enough of your performance numbers up to compete with your slightly modded TTRS. My G had 393 RWHP and it was no where near as fast or agile as my TTRS.
> 
> I guess what I am saying is if you are happy with the fun sports car you already have, then it seems pointless to get another. Get a different animal and enjoy both!


 My G is Turbocharged. I'm sure that I have way more torque than your superchagered G had. Whichever car I do get will be my weekend car, my G35 is a DD. lol, I've already dumped an obscene amount into my G35! Also, I want an AWD sports car which is why I'm looking at Audi. I don't want a Evo or STI because they look too boy race car for me with all of the hood scoops and big wings.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Black BeauTTy said:


> I am posting this from QW member Ceepers who has had both...
> 
> Both TTRS and RS5 are amazing cars. Different cars no doubt, but both great. Can't see someone being unhappy with either.
> If you're into modding, it's obvious that the TTRS is the car you want. However, even in stock form, I am a fan of the car and always will be. It is special car in so many ways.
> ...


 This was a great read. Thank you.


----------



## canuckttrs (Feb 5, 2012)

tilmonr said:


> I ordered because I'm in the market for a brand new car. I want something sporty, that I would not have to do a lot of mods to (I've Got my G35 to do that..), and that's two door. I was looking at both (also including the BMW 1M) online but the TTRS at the time was the only thing that was out. The RS5 came in late last year and the sales lady didn't know if they would get it. So I put down a deposit on the TTRS about a year ago (I'm military overseas...). flash forward to about 2-3 days ago and the sales person told me that they had more RS5's.


 i doubt you'll get an answer on here, you have to go drive them both and THEN ask some more questions perhaps. it's a good problem to have.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

canuckttrs said:


> i doubt you'll get an answer on here, you have to go drive them both and THEN ask some more questions perhaps. it's a good problem to have.


 I wish I could drive them both, in Japan they won't let you test drive the cars . I've driven the TTRS and I really like it.


----------



## tilmonr (Jun 28, 2012)

Thank you all for the input. Maybe I'll see some of you at a Audi or RS meet.


----------

